
BeTickled App - Real World Connections on the go (Now on App Store) - jewelstudio
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1429438785
======
jewelstudio
Your feedback is appreciated!

I have been asked "What Sam Altman's Loopt and Foursquare couldn't do, what
makes you think you can pull it?"

My Answer is 1\. User Experience - We believe our UI/UX will win the day for
us. 2\. Technology Available - Loopt was ahead of its time. FourSquare had to
focus on building the directory listing API. 3\. Timing - People are well
trenched in online social networks - Its time to move the focus to Offline.

